# Matagorda is heating up and producing trout to 30 inches!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Itâ€™s been way to long since I last posted a fishing report and for that I apologize. Hereâ€™s a quick overview of how things have been out of Matagorda. Drifting with shrimp or bouncing soft plastics off the bottom has produced the best boxes. Even produced a trophy that went just over 30â€™ inches and right under 9lbs that was released by Capt. Nick mid-last week. When the water temps drop, so do the fish and the bite isnâ€™t as fierce. When the water temps rise the fishing really turns on and the afternoon trips have really produced following a couple days after a front blows through. When the winds have blown and kept us off the bay and confined to protected waters, drum and sheephead have saved the day. Wading with lures has also been productive for clients wanting to target bigger trout. This will continue through April as this is one of our favorite times of the year to chase monster trout with top waters late in the afternoon. As the water temps continue to rise, and as the full moon gets closer, the glass minnows should start running as well. This is probably the best lure fishing gets for our area of the coast with regards to chasing numbers. We are just a little over a month away depending on the weather/water temps from being able to get fishable croaker. Early-Mid May is usually when it gets crazy and we come out of the starting gates strong. As many of you already know, summertime croaker soaking is our specialty and our dates usually fill rather fast. This is not a trip youâ€™ll be able to book last minute as most of our summer dates will be booked by May. I know itâ€™s hard to think about fishing with winter and cooler temps hanging around longer than usual, but warmer weather is just around the corner. As the temps heat up, so will the fishing! Get your calendar out, take a look at our available dates below and get in touch with us ASAP to get your next fishing trip on our calendar. Enjoy the pictures and weâ€™re looking forward to an EPIC spring! Have a boat available this Fri-Sun if anyone is interested in getting in on the action. Weather forecast looks good right now for Fri.

MARCH 28, 29, 30, 31
April 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30 
(8-19 timeframe looks awesome for wading chasing trophyâ€™s)

May 1, 6, 7, 12, 13, 14, 15, 24, 25 
(Early-Mid May is when wading with croaker gets kick started)

June 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 21, 22, 26

To book a trip contact:
Daniel Kubecka
Cell:979.240.5312 call/text
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures:


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Ben pre-fishing for a tourney down in Port Mansfield and releasing a nice one. His team ended up winning the tourney, but conditions were tough and they didn't catch any monsters on either of the tourney days like they did pre-fishing. The one pictured below was just short of 30 inches and was released.

CLICK ON THE FIRST PICTURE TO WATCH VIDEO OF THE RELEASE


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

RNG Capt.'s Nick & Jeremy hit the water Sunday for a few hours to scout for a handful of trips we have coming up. Drifting with lures produced some fish for the grease and left the guys confident they'll be able to put together solid boxes on the upcoming trips.

Summer dates for wading with croaker are starting to fly off the calendar. Every Saturday from May 17th to Aug 2nd is booked. We still have a couple Fri.'s and Sun.'s for those that can't break away during the week. These days won't last long, so get in touch with us ASAP to get your next trip on our calendar.

We are coming up on a full moon and wading with lures in the afternoon is about to turn on. If you're interested in chasing monster trout with lures, the peak time is almost upon us.

Still have a boat available for April 8, 9, 10, 14, 15, 16, 17, 25, 27 for anyone interested in getting in on the action.

Booking details contact Daniel:
Call/Text: 9792405312
Email: [email protected]


----------

